# اللهجة اللبنانية: الفَيّ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة " الفَيّ" باللبناني؟

كما يقولون " تحت الفي "، فما معنى الكلمة؟


----------



## ayed

تحت الظل؟


----------



## A doctor

لست أدري هل معناها الظل أم لا


----------



## elroy

ما هو السياق؟

باللهجة الفلسطينية كلمة "في" بفتح الفاء تعني ظل الشجرة وغيرها حيث يجلس الشخص للابتعاد عن الشمس، ولكننا نقول "بالفي" وليس "تحت الفي". ولا أدري إن كانت الكلمة تستخدم هكذا بلبنان، إلا أنني أرجّح ذلك نظرًا للتشابه الكبير بين اللهجتين.​


----------



## barkoosh

elroy said:


> باللهجة الفلسطينية كلمة "في" بفتح الفاء تعني ظل الشجرة وغيرها حيث يجلس الشخص للابتعاد عن الشمس، ولكننا نقول "بالفي" وليس "تحت الفي". ولا أدري إن كانت الكلمة تستخدم هكذا بلبنان، إلا أنني أرجّح ذلك نظرًا للتشابه الكبير بين اللهجتين.​


صحيح مئة بالمئة. والكلمة فصيحة وأصلها فَيْء


----------

